# Food Grade EO?



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I would like to take advantage of your expertise soap folk!
I need a source for food grade EO's like clove and rosemary and others.
We want to make our own Thieves oil liquid soap. I love the product but it is too expensive since it is a pyramid company and although lots of links come up on a search for EO the voice of experience is better than an web ad any day. I have found that cleaning with this formula helps with our mold and mildew problems and would be very handy right now after 6 days of a tropical low sitting on us which has never stopped raining except to pour.
Thanks for your help with this!
Lee


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi Lee, I would try Lillians web site for good EO's although I am not sure that they are food grade, ( Ithink most are) Lillians has very nice eo's.. she is not cooping them much but has allowed someone else too on her site.. 
I love theives oil.. soap
Barb


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Thank you Barb- I picked up some Now oils today but it smells nothing like the blend from Thieves. They use some powerful stuff I guess. I will check on Lillians. 
Thanks
L


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

Now oils are weak and although they claim pure, I think diluted or something.. Old maybe..I used to buy NOw oils until I used the good stuff... Lillian and her gals sell it in small amounts too. Problem is that you cannot always get what you need right away you have to wait until they coop some.. and some web sites are just so expensive for an ounce.
What do you need Lee? I have some of Lillians eo's here and could send you some
Barb


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh yes I agree- they are very weak and dilute but I grabbed some till I could find what is out there mail order. 
Thanks for that offer Barb! That is super nice. Tammy is snooping around about the recipe for Thieves to see about concentrations of each oil. I have just tossed a random blend of oils in an emitter to try and help with fungal problems. Supposedly Clove oil interferes with the spore production of fungi which suits me just fine! The blend includes...

* Clove
* Lemon
* Cinnamon Bark
* Eucalyptus
* Rosemary


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Lee.. I made my own version of Theives Blend. 
Although I made it by infusing olive oil.. and used the real herbs.. it turned out heavenly. I'm sure it's not the 'real' thing.. it does not need to be diluted to be used on skin. 
Tamera gave me the idea.. and since we can't call it 'Thieves' we call it Clar-kins blend.
I've not used it but a few times.. but think Tamera has. 
Next batch gets the good EO's .. from Lillian.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

http://stanford.wellsphere.com/general-medicine-article/four-thieves-vinegar-oil/801645

Scroll down to "Four thieves oil" exact proportions given.
Tammy


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for the link. I had bought a bottle of Thieves oil soap once and absolutely loved it. I like the idea of being able to make that oil blend myself even better!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Also check out rainbowmeadows.com especially when you know the scent but are guessing at amounts they will make you blend recipes with your ingredients. They new exactly the porportions for blend I did for a store in England, when the 'recipe' on a well known site was dead wrong. Vicki


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

:thankyou


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Very cool- Thanks - and Rett that is a good idea starting from scratch with the real thing! That is what Tammy advised as well. 
L


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Here is a copy of the e-mail response from NOW.

Hello Tammy,

Food Grade. Jasmine Blend and Rosewater contain synthetic fragrance components otherwise all our essential oils are of the highest quality, 100% pure undiluted and unadulterated. But due to their powerful pure undiluted nature they can be irritating or toxic if not used at appropriate levels and dilutions. Even a few drops of an essential oil in a cup of tea can be much too powerful for example. Always follow recipes or protocols strictly.

Our extensive Lab facilities and essential oil experts are specially qualified for obtaining the highest quality oils available. GC & Mass Spec tested. Some companies would call ours "therapeutic grade".

For more information on the processing and quality of our oils see these links:
http://www.nowfoods.com/M042942.htm?cat=
http://www.nowfoods.com/Quality/QualityNotes/M042887.htm?cat=NOW News
http://www.nowfoods.com/Quality/QualityNotes/M076063.htm?cat=NOW News

100% pure unless prediluted with a carrier oil such as grape or jojoba oils which would be indicated on the label.

Thank you for your inquiry,
NOW Science & Nutrition Group

Tammy


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I would like to say a public thank you to Barb for the wonderful surprise package of essential oils I found ( by smell) in my mailbox today. The oils are delightful and strong but clean and no comparison to what I have had before. I really am continuing to be amazed at the gathering of so many wonderful people here. Thanks for sharing your resources!

Thank you is inadequate! 
Lee


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Barb always comes through! Vicki


----------

